# Red algae on live rock



## mayamaya (Dec 30, 2007)

From what I can tell this is NOT red slim algae. I added some live rock to my tank about a month ago and this red algae just took off and spread to all my live rock. Is this algae bad or good? How can I get rid of this red algae or turn this red aglae in to purple algae?


----------



## mayamaya (Dec 30, 2007)

*Tried adding a jpg but is would not let me...*

If anyone has any infomation on what this red algae might be I can e-mail you a picture.


----------



## mayamaya (Dec 30, 2007)

*Link to the picture*

http://www.fishforum.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=756[/u]


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

judging by the color i would say that is a mild case of cyano. What are the inhabitants of your aquarium? There are a few different treatment options, some more affective than others, if i know what's in your tank i can help you determine the best way to get rid of it.


----------



## mayamaya (Dec 30, 2007)

1- Dog Face Puffer 
1- Clowns 
3- Green Chromis Damsels 
2- Yellowtail Blue Damsels

Thanks for the help!


----------

